# AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing



## timmyson (Dec 12, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I has submitted an ACS Skills Assessment application but with a negative result.

I was graduated with degree of Bachelor of Information Engineering in CUHK Hong Kong in 2011 and has 6 year of related experience (Software Engineer)

The assessment result stated that my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in *computing*.

The following employment after September 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to* 261311 (Analyst Programmer)* of the ANZSCO Code.

Therefore, only 2 years of experiences are at a skill level.

I doubt why did ACS deducted 2 years instead of 4. A suspecting guess will be my degree of study is not closely related to the skill I am applying.

Actually it is the same case as my first attempt of application with skill 261112 System Analyst, and got the same result with explanation of degree not closely related.

I am wondering in the skills list what skill do the *AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing* closely related to? I sincerely need and very appreciate any help as I will have the third attempt of application.

Many many thanks!

Timmy


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

timmyson said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I has submitted an ACS Skills Assessment application but with a negative result.
> 
> ...


Timmy refer to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

Extract from the document, see the section in Bold/italics this should answer your question

"ACS Assessment Process
The ACS ICT skills assessment will assess if your educational qualifications and work experience are at a
professional ICT level and closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) for migration
purposes.
Your qualifications are firstly assessed to determine the AQF comparability using Australian national
education standards.
After the AQF comparability is established, the course units are assessed to determine the professional
ICT content of your qualification. Each unit is assessed to determine if it is considered an ICT
professional unit or not.
This assessment outcome will determine if your qualification is a Major, Minor or if the ICT content is
Insufficient.
*The third element involves assessing the percentage of ICT units that are considered closely related to
your nominated occupation as per the ANZSCO Code Information document which is referenced from the
Australian Bureau of Statistics, ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.
After your qualifications are assessed, it will determine the amount of relevant work experience you
require to meet the suitability criteria.* "


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

timmyson said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I has submitted an ACS Skills Assessment application but with a negative result.
> 
> ...


Hi, your bachelor's degree was actually good as it is stated as "Major in Computing". In an ideal scenario, ACS should've only deducted 2 years from your 6 year experience. However, I believe the issue lies on your work experiences. It could be that in some of them, your role is not aligned with the 261311 code and therefore they deducted more years off your total experience. Kindly make sure that your Work Experience letters states that you are indeed an Analyst Programmer for 6 years.


----------

